# Dual Output Video Switcher?



## DVkid (Jan 21, 2005)

I am currently in the very early planning for a big event coming up in about two years. The design crew is looking into some various ideas and has asked me (their techie) to see how much is possible.

My question for today is:
"Is there a video switcher I can use to take all my inputs (most likely 4 or 5) and output two different sources. Their goal is to have a large screen behind the speaker and two other screens on either side, the screen in the center having a different signal than the other two. Is there a switcher that can do this and keep it self contained or will we need a second switcher?"

Thanks!

-DVkid


----------



## Sombra2 (Jan 21, 2005)

how much are you willing to spend? and what do you want to input? are there going to be cameras, vcrs?


----------



## moojoe (Jan 21, 2005)

check out Newtek. they make good software and hardware for that


----------



## lxdeptnz (Jan 22, 2005)

Myself, I would run two mixers side by side to do that, using a video distributor to split the signal into each mixer

David


----------



## len (Jan 22, 2005)

I believe there's a pc based package called vj live http://www.vjlive.com that will do that. Not sure, and it's $$$, but maybe worth a look. Although in the next 2 years I'm sure there will be a ton of products out that will be cheaper.


----------



## DVkid (Jan 22, 2005)

Newtek was who I was looking at because I used to run a VT2 and that thing kicked butt. I was hoping dual output had been added in VT4 but it doesn't look like it. Well maybe a second switcher will just be the solution.


----------



## moojoe (Jan 22, 2005)

well what exactly do you mean by dual output?


----------



## Sombra2 (Jan 22, 2005)

the switcher, a global caster, we use at my school has a preview and program output if your using a chroma screen it won't work but if all your doing it switching feeds then it should work the way you want.


----------



## bdesmond (Jan 28, 2005)

Spoke with one of the a/v engineers herekjust to make sure before i posted this, but, you're not goign to find anything with multiple program feeds in your price range, if at all.

A couple of videonics boxes is a good choice for something of hte scale you're planning. They're not top of hte line, but, they're particuarly cheap, easy to use, and do the basics.

If you need to feed multiple projectors with the same iamge, if its a fairly short run, just throw a tee on the output and be done with it ... you probably won't see the difference. Otherwise, you will likely need to get a router to drive the projectors, or if the projector has a pass through, you can daisy chain them, though that will get messy quite fast.


----------



## Kruton (Feb 2, 2005)

Well if money is no setback for you, I recomned a a 2 MILE Broadcast switcher.

Http://www.rossvideo.com


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 7, 2005)

we have a globecaster switcher, i think that has what you need - http://www.techmedia.com.au/TM_pages/products/globecaster/gCast_switcher.html i love it so far - it's pretty expensive though. good luck!

- Lisa


----------



## ScaRiCatLaDi (Feb 23, 2005)

I think an easy way to do this is to just use 2 1024's. You can DA the two outside projectors so they have the same signal. 1024's have 3 VGA inputs. These can also be used with 5 wire break-outs for a better signal to the projectors. You won't have any fancy fades, but are affordable to rent and very easy to use.


----------

